# aortic root replacement



## DebiMax (Dec 16, 2014)

What CPT/ICD-9 procedure codes would you use for a patient that had an aortic root replacement with replacement thoracic aorta and resection of a part of the thoracic aorta, replacement of the aortic root with St. Jude Medical valve conduit, reimplantation of coronary arteries and distal anastomosis of the aorta while under cardiopulmonary bypass. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 01candis (Feb 20, 2015)

*Coder, cpc, ccs*

Looking for the same exact info?


----------



## j.monday7814 (Feb 24, 2015)

33863 includes the valved conduit and ascending aorta replacement...usually it's all one piece. diagnosis code is hard, why did he replace the valve and aorta? I could guess at least 424.1 and maybe 441.2


----------

